

Google Lunar XPrize - Red_Tarsius
http://lunar.xprize.org/

======
Red_Tarsius
"The Google Lunar XPRIZE is a $30 million competition for the first privately
funded team to send a robot to the moon, travel 500 meters and transmit video,
images and data back to the Earth."

I must be living under a rock, I just found out while reading about the
Japanese team _Hakuto_ : [http://goo.gl/7ZF2JE](http://goo.gl/7ZF2JE)

